# I thought I had the right set up, but now I’m not sure????????



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When I was a young and thought I knew it all I I had to have the biggest and baddest of almost everything. I told my Father I needed a 12 gauge pump shotgun, because my 20 gauge wasn’t enough power???????? I knew my Father was probably right,when he said I should wait a year or so, but I just had to have that 12 gauge???? turns out he was right???? a pheasant flew in front of us???? and I let him have it???? he looked at me and asked if I was all right???? He always let me prove he was right, as long as I wasn’t in serious danger. My shoulder was black and blue for a week. Boy I loved my 20 gauge for a long time???? I’m thinking of trying some lighter tubes than the 1842 I shoot now. I put some rubber bands on my Boy Shot, and I had a blast. Smooth as silk action, gets the ammo to the target, and I can shoot longer. What kind of light tubes are some of you shooting?


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been enjoying 2040s recently. Singles are great for 1/4" to 3/8" and loops are good for heavier ammo. I also like 1632 looped for 5/16" and 3/8", singles for 1/4" and .177" BBs.


Tag said:


> When I was a young and thought I knew it all I I had to have the biggest and baddest of almost everything. I told my Father I needed a 12 gauge pump shotgun, because my 20 gauge wasn't enough power I knew my Father was probably right,when he said I should wait a year or so, but I just had to have that 12 gauge turns out he was right a pheasant flew in front of us and I let him have it he looked at me and asked if I was all right He always let me prove he was right, as long as I wasn't in serious danger. My shoulder was black and blue for a week. Boy I loved my 20 gauge for a long time I'm thinking of trying some lighter tubes than the 1842 I shoot now. I put some rubber bands on my Boy Shot, and I had a blast. Smooth as silk action, gets the ammo to the target, and I can shoot longer. What kind of light tubes are some of you shooting?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

A few years ago I got a new pump .20. And I had not shot in a long, long time. It is my new favorite. It weighs so little and right out of the box my dad (73) had set up a milk jug with water in it at 50 yards.
I said," Dad! Are you joking I have not shot in awhile (ashamed at long of a break I took. And my 12 year old daughter was there... pressure was on.)
He responded," Nothing has changed. It's just 50 yards and that is a shotgun." Point is dads always know how to push us on.
1st was a foot under.
2nd shot almost centered the jug and We were all rewarded with a big splash.
.20 gauges are great. Shells are varied and cheap.

I have also been a fan of the biggeat and baddest items. But I have discovered lightening up a bit is so stinking fun.
Really we should have known... if you can ever recall a .22 single shot or .22 Ruger... now that is fun shooting.

Still a slingshot will forever be my favorite. Free beata cheap every time. Hahaha... and they are much quieter and legal to shoot in my home and city limits. 
Thanks for sharing, friend.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks 3Danman and MakoPat


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks 3Danman and MakoPat


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*I like shooting the Dunkung red 1632 tubes full loop....with 5/16" ammo...*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

How the heck is Oldmiser doing! Thanks for the advice


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

I shoot 1632 tubes singles with 3/8 steel.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Oops double posted by accident.


----------



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

we can, With less elastic use smaller ammo. glad I lightened up. for 11mm marbles, 2040 singles TTF did good [1842 too] and/or 5/8-1/2 TBG for OTT a bit more power, am using both now. The small Hygenic tubes from SS is very snappy with light ammo too. I'm tailoring for/by ammo weight.

You guys have smart Dads.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im shootn.44 lead with gzk orange 7\8 to 5\8". 7" active 34" draw. Thanks for the post Tag!!


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

3danman said:


> I've been enjoying 2040s recently. Singles are great for 1/4" to 3/8" and loops are good for heavier ammo. I also like 1632 looped for 5/16" and 3/8", singles for 1/4" and .177" BBs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

pirateking said:


> we can, With less elastic use smaller ammo. glad I lightened up. for 11mm marbles, 2040 singles TTF did good [1842 too] and/or 5/8-1/2 TBG for OTT a bit more power, am using both now. The small Hygenic tubes from SS is very snappy with light ammo too. I'm tailoring for/by ammo weight.
> 
> You guys have smart Dads.


How do the hygenic smalls compare to 2040s? Do you have the Amber or black ones (for both)?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Premium 2040 with 3/8" steel. With double tubes stretched to 32" I get 200 fps with a sweet draw.

The 1632 singles work great for .177cal BBs and will send them 270fps with pseudo tapers. Full doubles would be great for 5/16" steel.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Oldmiser, glad to meet someone else that favors 5/16" ammo.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I also enjoy 1632 looped to shoot 3/8 ammo


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You all are the best This question has been asked several times, but you all made it an interesting topic. I’m going to give 5/16 ammo a shot I have some amber colored tubing from SS, I’m going to try. Does any of you use cuffs to tie the tubes?


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Tag said:


> You all are the best This question has been asked several times, but you all made it an interesting topic. I'm going to give 5/16 ammo a shot I have some amber colored tubing from SS, I'm going to try. Does any of you use cuffs to tie the tubes?


I have before. Try to match the cuff to the tubing material. If the cuff is too strong (for example, a 1745 cuff on a 1632 tubeset), it'll cut and damage the tubes. I have found the same size tubing to be best for both, or one size up (for example, 1842 cuff on 2040 tubes) at the most. Hope this makes sense! I use hemostats to attach them. SamuraiSamoht has a video on his YouTube channel that gave me good results.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good advice


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I dropped down to small amber tubing using my same draw length and using 5/16 steel balls. I’m hitting the target well for me and my can’t see with my eyes screwed up for now. Anyway the ammo is flying straight, without heavier tubes and the target sounds great when I hit it. These lighter tubes are a lot of fun, and a lot easier to pull and hold longer while I aiming.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I haven’t got to shoot much lately, but I’m positive that my consistency has improved considerably. I’ve been using 1632 Amber tubing with my 6061 aluminum BoyShot. There is almost no pull on my hand holding the slingshot, so that helps me focus solely on the target. I still shoot heavier tubes and ammo, just enough so I keep accustomed to heavier tubes. Thanks to ole Grandpa Grumpy, I shoot rubber bands also. If for one reason or another, if your accuracy is off on any given day, try dropping down one size tubing or flats.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I guess the same principle applies to archery, I like to shoot a 25lb target bow. It’s an easier draw, and I can hold it more steady.


----------

